
The future of transport: No loopy idea - csa
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21583588-elon-musk-electric-car-entrepreneur-and-proponent-private-colonies-mars
======
DanielBMarkham
_"... A few, presumably not Californian patriots, have even suggested that
somewhere like Texas—where the bureaucracy is less stifling—might be a more
feasible place to try the idea out..."_

This is a great idea. Texas has vast spaces between its cities, plenty of
cheaper land, and a willingness to try grand new ideas. Four or five hyperloop
routes connecting the various corners of Texas would be a monumental
achievement.

~~~
jofer
> "...a willingness to try grand new ideas..."

Sure, as long as they don't involve public transport.

Texas is a big place with diverse local governments, but a lot of the state
strongly frowns on public-infrastructure other than roads. On the bright side,
that's changing (e.g. look at Dallas).

If it were going to happen in Texas in today's political climate, it would
probably have to be 100% privately funded, and cater exclusively to the upper
middle class.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Yeah. We really hate public transportation in this state. When we do finally
imbibe, we usually suck at it (Houston Metro, especially Metro Rail). There
has been a lot of talk about intercity-rail to connect Austin, San Antonio,
DFW, Houston; but it never gets past talk. Fewer people are opposed to inter-
city rail, but it still never gets anywhere.

>plenty of cheaper land,

Given the scandals around the Trans-Texas Corridor, I wouldn't bet on it.
Specious use / threats of use of eminent domain, a Governor who fancies
himself a land speculator. People got wind of those things and killed the
project. They're even having trouble with the Keystone pipeline here, even
though nearly every fool believes that since it is an oil pipeline, it must be
good.

>and a willingness to try grand new ideas.

Don't bet on that either. More like a stodgy old stubbornness and a lack of
empathy for anyone who has less. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." is the
motto these days, and the demographic that controls elections here doesn't see
anything broken (except Abortion, public schools, and democrats still having
the right to vote).

~~~
the_watcher
>>Yeah. We really hate public transportation in this state. When we do finally
imbibe, we usually suck at it (Houston Metro, especially Metro Rail).

Everybody sucks at public transit when starting from scratch in the US. Our
property rights and sheer land mass make it much more difficult than other
countries that have figured it out.

------
dalek_cannes
I think this is a great idea. But considering how I have enough trouble being
in a non-sealed elevator going at only a few feet per second for a few
minutes, I don't think I'll be able to tolerate something like this unless
they tranquilize people like me at the station.

~~~
nnethercote
Elevators are small. This would be much bigger. Have you been a plane at night
when the window blinds were all down? The hyperloop capsules would be more
like that, i.e. not so bad.

